# Sweet Craigslist Find!



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Just aquired two Bamboo Fly Rods. One is unmarked and I would like help to identify it. The other is a Wards Precision. 

This is the unmarked rod. It has alternating red and black wraps. It is a 3 piece w/ 2 tips. The tips are the same length, but have different ends on them. The two tips have there own silk sock, and alu tube. The three sections go into a possibly cotton rod holder.
Pics!



























The set









And the Wards Precision. It has no visible defects. 2 tips are matching. Comes with silk sock w/tag Split Bamboo Made in USA. Alu Tube with sticker.




































The Set


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=classicflyrodforum ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

those are sweet!!!
-tide


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=classicflyrodforum ;D


already posted it there


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Good deal. Who knows, you could be sitting on a rod that will finance your next skiff.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

True! But it doesn't look like these two are gunna make it happen


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Well this is the update that I have. It looks like I was completly backwards on the values of the rods. The marked one "Ward's Precison" was made by South Bend in the 1940-1950's. Looks like I will put the 4wt or 6wt line on it and see how it cast, only worth about $60-$80 or what I have into it.

The unmarked rod is from around 1910 Montague sold as a trade rod. I am wating for confirmation on the model. But the Montague "expert" on another forum said it was towards the top of the line.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

keep us posted


----------

